# Santa Barbara to Reno



## Allen Dee (Feb 13, 2004)

The first half of my trip report is available at:

http://members.cox.net/allendee

The return portion will be completed within a few days at the same URL.

If there are any obvious errors on my part, please let me know so that I can correct them.


----------



## tp49 (Feb 13, 2004)

The intermediate stops on your Capitol Corridor train were Santa Clara-Great America, Fremont-Centerville, Hayward, Oakland Jack London Square.

As for the Dash-8 was it in CDTX colors or was it in AMTK phase IV paint...if the former it was either CDTX 2051 or 2052; if in AMTK it was most likely 502 or 505 which I've seen a lot up here lately. Someone with Arrow access might be able to better tell you which motor it was.


----------



## F40PHR231 (Feb 13, 2004)

> As for the Dash-8 was it in CDTX colors or was it in AMTK phase IV paint...if the former it was either CDTX 2051 or 2052; if in AMTK it was most likely 502 or 505 which I've seen a lot up here lately. Someone with Arrow access might be able to better tell you which motor it was.


Ummm 502 is 2052... Did you mean 500 or 507? They're in the bay area. Attempted trace, ARROW doesn't have any info that far back. Good report though!


----------



## battalion51 (Feb 13, 2004)

ARROW info is erased every week (for consists, engine info etc.) unless the last report on location was more than a week ago.


----------



## tp49 (Feb 13, 2004)

F40PHR231 said:


> > As for the Dash-8 was it in CDTX colors or was it in AMTK phase IV paint...if the former it was either CDTX 2051 or 2052; if in AMTK it was most likely 502 or 505 which I've seen a lot up here lately. Someone with Arrow access might be able to better tell you which motor it was.
> 
> 
> Ummm 502 is 2052... Did you mean 500 or 507? They're in the bay area. Attempted trace, ARROW doesn't have any info that far back. Good report though!


Thanks for the correction it was probably 500 or 507 I have seen the Dash 8's latey running on the Capitols but am bad at remembering numbers especialy from over a week ago when I was last going by the depot. I also forgot that 501 and 502 became CDTX 2051 and 2052.


----------



## Allen Dee (Feb 13, 2004)

tp49 said:


> The intermediate stops on your Capitol Corridor train were Santa Clara-Great America, Fremont-Centerville, Hayward, Oakland Jack London Square.
> As for the Dash-8 was it in CDTX colors or was it in AMTK phase IV paint...if the former it was either CDTX 2051 or 2052; if in AMTK it was most likely 502 or 505 which I've seen a lot up here lately. Someone with Arrow access might be able to better tell you which motor it was.


The Dash-8 pushing was in AMTK colors. In fact, every Capitol Corridor train that I spotted while in the area had a Dash-8 either pushing or pulling. I never once saw a CDTX F59 PHI hauling a CC train.


----------



## battalion51 (Feb 13, 2004)

A lot of them are out at Boise Locomotive for their million mile rebuild.


----------



## tp49 (Feb 14, 2004)

Actually, from what I have heard the last one in need of rebuild is currently up there.


----------



## denmarks (Feb 14, 2004)

Very interesting report. I would recommend that you separate the pictures from the text and put them in multiple pages. Those of us with low speed connections have to wait 10-15 minutes for the full page to download. Maybe you could put small versions of the pictures on the main page which would show the full size when clicked.

I'll be on the Zephyr on June 19 from Sacramento to Chicago so it was interesting to see information on part of the trip in advance.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 14, 2004)

what a great weekend trip. Sums up the reasons that I would want to live in California. Great scenery, great train rides, and not to far to go to get it.

I live in Chicago, IL.


----------



## gswager (Feb 14, 2004)

denmarks said:


> Very interesting report. I would recommend that you separate the pictures from the text and put them in multiple pages. Those of us with low speed connections have to wait 10-15 minutes for the full page to download. Maybe you could put small versions of the pictures on the main page which would show the full size when clicked.


I agree with you, Denmarks, about taking too long to download with low modem speed connections.


----------



## Allen Dee (Feb 14, 2004)

To make the site easier to view for those of you with dial-up, low speed modem connections, I will be dividing the page into several pages this weekend.

I will also be constructing pages for the return trip soon.

I hope you all enjoyed my trip as much as I did.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 14, 2004)

Interesting report, thanks. 

By the way, while I can't speak specifically to the places where your GPS showed a negative elevation, this is nonetheless possible. There are many inland places where the elevation is below sea level, which is considered 0 elevation.

Again I can't speak to whether or not the two areas where you saw an elevation of less than zero are indeed below sea level, I simply wanted to point out that it is possible.


----------



## Allen Dee (Feb 14, 2004)

The two places that my GPS recorded as below sea level were San Jose and Martinez, both of which are no way below sea level.

On the return trip, which I plan to post shortly, you will notice that the mileage varies also. So much for the accuracy of the GPS. It's close, but no cigar!


----------



## AlanB (Feb 15, 2004)

Allen Dee said:


> The two places that my GPS recorded as below sea level were San Jose and Martinez, both of which are no way below sea level.


Again as I mentioned, I have no knowledge of the actual elevations of San Jose and Martinez.

I merely wanted to make sure that you did indeed realize that it is possible for a place to be below sea level.  You sounded so surprised, that I wasn't sure if you were certain that those cities were indeed above sea level or if you simply didn't realize that it was possible to have a negative elevation.


----------



## battalion51 (Feb 15, 2004)

New Orleans is a prime example of being below sea level. I believe New Orleans is situated 30 or 40 feet below sea level. Thus requiring the massive flood gates whenever a major storm is headed New Orleans' way.


----------



## tp49 (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't think New Orleans is that far below sea level maybe max 12-15 feet. It's also why they have the levees on the river.


----------



## gswager (Feb 15, 2004)

AlanB said:


> By the way, while I can't speak specifically to the places where your GPS showed a negative elevation, this is nonetheless possible.  There are many inland places where the elevation is below sea level, which is considered 0 elevation.
> Again I can't speak to whether or not the two areas where you saw an elevation of less than zero are indeed below sea level, I simply wanted to point out that it is possible.


Is it possible for the military to increase the accuracy errors due to wartime? I was talking to a dirt moving guy last year about using GPS to measure the elevation. He said that whenever there's war or probably on high terror alert, the GPS would be less accurate.


----------



## Allen Dee (Feb 15, 2004)

gswager said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, while I can't speak specifically to the places where your GPS showed a negative elevation, this is nonetheless possible.  There are many inland places where the elevation is below sea level, which is considered 0 elevation.
> ...


That may explain why I got several speed readings of 700+ MPH while traveling through the Sierras. The satelites were probably tracking a military jet in the area.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 15, 2004)

Allen Dee said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible for the military to increase the accuracy errors due to wartime?  I was talking to a dirt moving guy last year about using GPS to measure the elevation.  He said that whenever there's war or probably on high terror alert, the GPS would be less accurate.
> ...


No GPS would only be tracking your transciver. It wouldn't care what else is in the area.


----------



## Allen Dee (Feb 16, 2004)

Day three of the trip report is available at:

http://members.cox.net/allendee/05.html

I will add pictures at a later date.


----------

